# Defy Advanced frames the same?



## StillKeen (Oct 4, 2005)

Just kicking tires at the moment, but the Giant Defy Advanced frames, between the Advanced 1 and 4, is the only difference the change from carbon to alloy steerer?

What about 09 vs 10? A 2010 Advanced 1 is 2750 gbp, but an advanced 4 from 2009 can still be found for 1250 ... if the only difference in frame is the steerer, then surely I could get a 2009 Advanced 4, sell the 105 components and fit DA7900 (1000 gpb) and some better wheels (ksyrium SL for about 650/700) and I'd have a bike higher spec than a 2010 Advanced 1, with the main difference being alloy vs carbon steerer? 

I want a 'race bike' at some point soon, as my 2002 alloy bike is getting on a bit, and I'd like to go carbon (and light ... ), but I'm not under any time pressure to go out and spend money, so just looking at options.


----------



## Comer (Jan 13, 2009)

Why not purchase the Defy Advanced 0, it comes with full DA, including the DA carbon tubeless. Nice bike, I sold my S3 and purchased one.


----------



## StillKeen (Oct 4, 2005)

Comer said:


> Why not purchase the Defy Advanced 0, it comes with full DA, including the DA carbon tubeless. Nice bike, I sold my S3 and purchased one.


I dont think the Advanced 0 is sold in the UK (where I am), and given the Advanced 1 is 2750 in 2010 (was 2350 in 2009), I guess the Advanced 0 would be around the 3500 mark?

My math for a 2009 Advanced 4 was:

1250 to buy the bike on clearance (if the stores with them at 1250 havent sold out).
Sell parts for 400? (group, wheels, post, bars etc ... just leave fork, frame, headset and seatpost clamp). Buy DA7900 for 1000, buy wheels for 600, and then allow 400 for finishing kit. I'd end up with a Defy Advanced 4 frame with DA7900 group, ksyrium SL wheels and carbon bars, stem, post and fizik saddle. Total spend would be the same as an Advanced 1.

It's just a concept at the moment, just trying to work out what my best options are for a Defy. I have yet to demo one, so not looking into it too hard at the moment. Ideally I'd like a Defy 1 for 2000 gbp, warranty etc. So 2800 for an upgraded defy advanced 4 is still more than I want to spend, but I could convince myself to spend 2800 for a DA7800/carbon bars etc bike easier than a Ultegra 6700 bike with kit that still isnt as nice as I want.

Cheers


----------



## defiant_09 (Aug 17, 2009)

It's strange in Canada the frames for the 1,2 & 3 are exactly the same, while in the US the 3 gets an alloy steerer. I got the Defy advanced 3. It's an excellent bike. Eventually I'll upgrade wheels and gruppo but for the moment I'm very happy with it.


----------

